# Finally Finished This One, And Sent It Off To It's New Home



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

This one finally got finished, and I got confirmation that it was safe in it's new home this week. I started it months ago, and kept getting sidetracked on it, and putting it down to do something else, but with a little encouragement from it's new owner I finally got it done. I'm pretty sure this one started out as the fork at the top left in this pic. 









After a couple trips through the jointer and planer, I split it down the middle on the bandsaw and got these.









So, I cut a center laminate of mahogany, and used some stainless shim stock I had a roll of laying around for spacers. Not a mistake I'll make again anytime soon, that stuff is evil. But where skill and planning fail, blind stubbornness sometimes prevails, and I got to this point.








Darn stainless eats grinder belts too. But finally, after a good bit of blood, sweat, and maybe a few tears, I got through to this. 

















And it joined a few of it's brothers and sisters for a trip half way around the world to it's new owner. Hope he liked it!

Let me know what you think!

James


----------



## Natty Fork (Jul 18, 2012)

Great job! Beautiful colors!

What kind of wood is the fork from?


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

Wow. Beautiful grain!


----------



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

Amazing work james ,that is stunning i am sure the new owner will more than like it ,he is one lucky guy.


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Epic work! nice touch with the SS laminates
It's a shame you couldn't keep one for yourself









Q: Any estimates on how long it took on the build?


----------



## the gafer (Apr 15, 2012)

wow james that kooks realy nice my friend some nice grain in that wood you have done a cracking job on it and the finish look flawles mate I carnt wait to see the one I am getting of you now lol be real nice to shoot too.

Atb kev


----------



## ValeTudoGuy (Aug 29, 2012)

Wow, just wow.... I'll take one with a brass shim, lol.


----------



## Shazam (Jul 2, 2012)

Beautiful catty!
Cant wait until i get a bandsaw.


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

Beautiful job!

Bill


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Wow, you really brought out the beauty of that wood. Fantastic job, James. That's a real beauty!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Fine work!


----------



## Maomao (Feb 12, 2012)

Geat work ... super nice!
Mao


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Wow! -- Tex


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Man, that is beautiful! I love the grain and the laminate... just gorgeous


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

That's great James should be strong enough with the SS laminate! I like the Tex design
one of my best shooters is one from a pecan natural.


----------



## Stevotattoo (Jun 28, 2012)

Wicked....love it!


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

Natty Fork said:


> Epic work! nice touch with the SS laminates
> It's a shame you couldn't keep one for yourself
> 
> 
> ...


At least a year from harvest to finished. Probably 8 or 9 months from first cut, but for actual hands on time, probably 4 or 5 hours between flattening, cutting and drilling the stainless, gluing, shaping, sanding, applying the CA, then polishing.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

wow doublethumbsup














,the grain stunning !!!


----------



## mrpaint (May 16, 2012)

o man thats stunning jskeen, great work! (I wish I was the new owner you sent it too) lol


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

*Great slingshot. Nice grain. Looks out of this world!! Saludos...*


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Super Sweet.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Now there is a frame to be proud of JSkee! Wonderful work Bud! Flatband


----------



## onesaxplayer (Jul 22, 2012)

Gorgeous!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow James!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Wow! beautiful fork.....that wood is great.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2012)

Natty Fork said:


> Great job! Beautiful colors!
> 
> What kind of wood is the fork from?


I do believe that is Maple, not positive but looks like maple.


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

WOW !!!!!!!
the grain on that it outstanding !!!! 
Amazing Job mate !


----------



## Ordie69 (Aug 25, 2011)

Fantastic work.


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

WOW!!! Just words cannot describe.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

What a piece of work!!!! Beautiful wood. Super


----------



## inkspot (Dec 27, 2011)

Thats beautful work James, stunning.


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

Just spectacular James!


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

Wow!! Awesome work!! Looks beautifull!!


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

I think alot of the members on this forum who consider themselves just hobbyist, have developed a new catagory of proffesionalism, pro hobbyist, for all those who do this for the love of it, whenever i feel down, i just log onto the forum and am immediately inspired. Thanks for sharing


----------

